# Black Water Tank Maintenance Article



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi All,

I remember reading an excellect article awhile back on what-to-do and how-to maintain your black water tank. I've spent the last two hours trying to search for it.

Can anybody point me in the right direction or was it just my mind playing tricks again?


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

it's the black tank 101 post pinned to the home page, and is currently located right above your post on the home page, though probably not for long as your post will likely move. the article you may be looking for should be 'pinned' so that it always stays on the home page. I follow the instructions there and it works fine.

hapy camping





































scott


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

If it's the black tank 101 here is the link. It's pinned in the problems solutions aftermarket area in the Forum.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1650

Bill.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

stapless said:


> it's the black tank 101 post pinned to the home page, and is currently located right above your post on the home page, though probably not for long as your post will likely move. the article you may be looking for should be 'pinned' so that it always stays on the home page. I follow the instructions there and it works fine.
> 
> hapy camping
> 
> ...


Thanks All, that was it! When I read that the article was "pinned" and right above my post, I was going to claim "old age" and "eyesight problem". Especially when I went back and re-scanned the contect twice and still didn't see it.

Thanks to Stapless's embedded link, it turns out to be in Problems & Solutions. You'll be surpised how many posts come up when you do a search on "Black tank".

Thanks again,


----------

